# Terrified #3



## Berri

I'm 36 with a 4.5yo and 2.5yo. I just found out I'm pregnant with number 3 (I'll be 37 when this baby arrives). 

Hubby and I had a really awful time earlier in the year (even talked of separating) and this wasn't planned. I'm terrified. I'd never said "no" to another but now that it's real I'm freaking out!!! I feel like a teenager scared to tell my mum. &#128521;

Please someone calm me down &#128563;


----------



## 5Miracles

I know you posted awhile ago, but I am sending you virtual hugs and hop things have cleared up for the better since then...

:hugs:


----------

